# Please can someone help with this question????



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

When driving your classic (1989/90) Hymer along, is it normal to see the side wall moving slightly relative to the dashboard? Or should this be a solid object without any movement at all?
Thanks guys
Keith


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

I would think not and have not noticed this with mine. You have not said how much movement there is and if it is from top to bottom or only at one part.
I think in your shoes I would be looking to an independent Hymer "expert"
such as Peter Hambilton, 01772315078, for his comments.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Sidewall*

Yes, I agree with Dottie - it should certainly not flex to the extent you describe. Also agree Peter Hambilton is the man to fix it - good value and excellent workmanship. Best of luck with it.

Smick


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks both for your replies, didn't really fancy a four hour drive to be given bad news. The movement appears to be only about 5 mm and I notice it when cornering when the wall seems to shift outwards from the dashboard. I am assuming that the top is swaying out as the body rolls, but there could be some other explanation possibly.
Does anyone know of a "reputable" Hymer expert closer to the south midlands (Northants) or do I really have to go to Preston?
Many thanks again
Keith


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

You could always telephone Pete to discuss the matter with him. He might just put your mind at rest.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kands,
Our 88 644 does not show this trait.
With the dash lifted off you can see that the fibre glass shell is bonded to the vertical panels which are at the extremes of the dash and these in turn are bolted to the original chassis.
Is the movement at the join between the original and the conversion or between the outer wall and the perpendicular panels?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think I would be tempted not to turn to violently until its sorted otherwise you will carry straight on and the wheels and engine will shoot off in another direction. This can be a stressful situation but the best of luck in getting it sorted and lucky you noticed it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kands

I noticed a similar Phenomenon with a Pilote we owned, and from merpb's comment it seems that the likely cause is similar to what I found. The dash top unit had come loose from it's fixings and gave the impression that the walls were moving relevant to the dash, solution replace the screws and fully tighten them, and all was OK, mine was accompanied by a slight creaking noise.

Most of the fixings on the Pilote are accessed from inside the engine bay.

John.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys.
Thanks for your replies. On Sunday I removed the dash panel to see what was beneath and found most of the screws that are supposed to hold the panel were loose or had worked large holes in the panel. I drilled some new holes and replaced the panel and when I drove the Hymer on Wednesday the moving wall seemed to be a thing of the past. I intend to have a new panel made and screwed / bonded to the mercedes dash and the Hymer front panel. This should fix the problem permanently. The boot floor is being replaced at the moment and it would seem that the problem has been caused by the rear window leaking and allowing water to lay on the boot floor. I am ordering a new back window so when that is installed this should be an end to the water problem. 
This has been a bit different to the vehicle I "thought" I had bought with lots of fairly major jobs to do, however at least the Hymer will be in very good condition when we have done so I guess it will all be worthwhile. We are looking forward to using it now.
I will keep you all informed as the repairs progress.
Thanks again
Keith


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

When we had our second motorhome in the eighties, our first was a Winibago and I don't want to talk about that - (Mint card syndrome), the rear window kept on misting up. Someone told me to drill out the air holes around the frame which would stop that happening. I did this and then stood back to admire my handiwork. Suddenly, the tiniest crack appeared in the glass. That's OK, i thought, i can live with that. Hardly had that thought been fully appreciated when there was a sound like an ice cube being put in a gin and tonic and the whole window became crazed with vein like cracks.

The worst part was not the expense of a new window but having to tell the missus what I had done. Actually, that was not the worse part. The worse part was immediately after I'd told the missus what I had done.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Kands, do keep us up to date. I'm after a similar MH (see moving one step nearer) What year & layout did you choose (rear bed or lounge, L seating or dinette)
I'd also be interested how you found it was in practical use.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Of course I'll keep you up to date, it saves me going insane.
Drummer the choice was easy, we wanted more room than our Kon Tiki, with a fixed bed etc. Really wanted an American RV but couldn't find one that my pocket money would extend to that we liked. We sold the Kon Tiki and looked about and saw the 660 advertised. Many phone calls later we drove up to Wales to see it and loved what we saw so we bought it. Here the story begins........
The layout is fixed rear transverse bed (very big and comfy)
Long side sofa with a bit of an L shape that can make another double bed
Hymer drop down over cab.
The things we liked were in the above list and our wish list also included air con, generator and an auto box, guess what ? It had those too.
The vehicle was built in 1989 and imported into UK about 1996ish, it is built on a Mercedes 410 extra long chassis with twin rear wheels, as I said it is automatic with power steering. Goes like a rocket (well a stationary rocket anyway) and seems to be good on diesel. Underneath it is solid as a rock and the engine, although agricultural, as in excellent shape. It has 180k ish Kilometers on the clock (well it did have but the speedo packed up and I've just got a second hand one that I've zeroed). There are very few marks about the body and generally it has been very well looked after. I am an engineer so I look for problems and like everything else "If ye seek then ye shall find" so I am very critical and when I find a problem it has to be fixed properly, hence all the remedial work that I am undertaking. First thing was oil / filter change and check all fluids for correct level and freshness. Replace exhaust which fell off as soon as we got home. Replace boot floor due to dampness having attacked it. Next job is to replace the back window as it has got water between the two panes and looks like someone has removed it sometime and not sealed the frame in properly (hence water in boot) then replace the dash board panel and secure it properly. We shall then be ready to fit a carpet throughout which will do wonders for it, trying to find a carpet that will complement the reupholstered interior (which is fantastic), that will just leave the little tidying up jobs like fitting a decent stereo etc.
We don't know what it is like to use yet as we have only had it about a month and we planned to go away this weekend but I can't find a snowplough!!!! I'll let you know if we go and how we get on.
Thanks for all the interest, it makes it all worthwhile.
Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok we went away in the Hymer, decided to go to the south coast at 9:15 on friday night, packed a few belongings including kettle, coffee, tea, milk, fresh water in a separate container and very little else other than washing kit and some fresh clothes and finally set off at 10:15. We drove south on the A 43/34 and had to pull into a service area for diesel south of the M4. Filled up, well put in £10 worth due to the price of £0.97/litre, and tried to start her up......The old non starting problem revisited me at 12:00 on a cold and unfriendly service area, so nothing else for it, jump underneath with a torch, locate the gearbox inhibitor switch and teach it what for. Mercedes parts learn very quickly when you hammer them, and it started like a dream, we were off again......
Little later down the road my wife says she is so tired she has to go to sleep so we pulled into another service area, slid in among the lorries and got our heads down. Firstly had a wonderful cuppa then hit the sack, it was bloody freezing probably due in part to the weather and partly due to the fact that the Hymer had not been used for months, so we left the gas warm air blowing all night. Woke up thoroughly refreshed and toasty warm. Quick breakfast and a cuppa and we are on the road again. I must say that this is the first time I have slept in a service area and it was a different experience but the fixed rear bed is sooooo comfortable.
Had a brilliant weekend and all went well.
Tomorrow I'm of to Deepcar, they are selling me a new rear window assembly and they are going to fit it for me. They have given me a terrific price and I will let you all know how I get on when I come back. I will have them look over the Hymer to let me know about all the other problems I haven't found yet, hopefully a short list.
Thursday it goes in to have the alarm finished off and the gearbox inhibitor switch changed, so it's all go now.
I'll keep you all posted on progress, maybe I should have my own little website but I don't know how to do it, so if anyone can assist then I'll give it a go.
Happy camping all
Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Ok all.....Update.....
Went to Deepcar and found Mick in the workshop and Innes in the office very welcoming, knowledgeable and helpful, not to mention friendly. This is what other companies should aspire to, proper customer service, high quality work and products and prices that do not scare you to death. The old window was torn out in no time and the new replacement fitted after careful cleaning and preparation. The old window had definitely been letting in water accounting for the boot floor rotting out, so that is now a thing of the past. Mick had a quick look around the van and pointed out a couple of small jobs but nothing serious thankfully, he was very busy that day but found time to fit a new door stay for me whilst I was there.
The window looks superb and will certainly make the Hymer much better and the final bill was very comfortable to live with. I can thoroughly recommend Deepcar after my visit.
Upon my return home I fitted new lamps into the various gauges which now light up at the flick of a switch and look very impressive, I also finished off the installation of new stylish interior lights to get rid of the old originals and tidy up / improve the interior lighting system. The new Sony remote controlled stereo is also installed and when I get a decent pair of speakers to go in the front (to match up with the Pioneers I fitted in the rear) we will have a good sound system.
The Hymer is in the garage again having a Toad alarm / immobiliser fitted and should have the gearbox inhibitor switch looked at, I got a second hand one from a 300D Mercedes but the pinouts on the connector look different so i am not sure that this will work??? Whilst the Hymer is in the garage we are going to spend the weekend investigating / sorting out the movement of the front of the vehicle so by next week we should be ready for the much awaited carpet fitting and finally we will have finished the Hymer off to a good standard.
Watch this space...............................
Keith


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello Kands,
looks like you will have a hymer that will go on forever when you finish.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Green with with the big J! :mrgreen: 
Hope you have a fantastic time. It's a great machine


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Evening all.
More news from the frontline. Spent the day Hymering..........
Removed the dash panel this morning and had a seriously good investigation around the front end. Now understand why front end was moving around although don't understand why Hymer would have built it in this fashion.
Ok here goes. The front of the Hymer is attached to the Mercedes bulkhead / dash panel by creating a steel box at each end of the bulkhead and welding some thin tin to the top of the box. Secured to the top piece of tin with ONE rusty screw is a piece of angle tin approximately 2-3mm thick that is screwed to the fibreglass section immediately below the windscreen again with a single loose screw. In all out of a total of approx 30 screws in the dash panel and associated periphery only six required the use of a screwdriver to remove them. I think you start to get the picture now guys.....
Removed angle tin and refitted with new screws, two at a time, and it now connects to the top of the tin box, the upright steel post that is the front of the van wall leading edge and was never connected to any strengthening originally, and the front fibreglass section. Tightened all screws and swung off the front bed.....MINIMAL movement on the walls.... and this is without the dash panel being replaced yet. No groaning noises now either because the screws are actually doing their job. On Monday I will obtain a suitable piece of plywood, cut it to size and securely fit it to the front using stainless steel nuts and bolts and suitable self tapping screws and laying the whole lot onto a goodly bead of Sikkamastic. Panel ain't gonna ever shift again, so need to do all little jobs under there first.
I'll let you know how this works out next week. Regarding the intermittent non starting (diagnosed by breakdown guy as a defective £200 gearbox inhibitor switch), well............. Wouldn't start at all today, so jumped under and started to fiddle with the plug on the inhibitor switch trying to get some voltage measurements, asked friend in cab to switch on ignition and there was a bloody great crack and flash next to my lughole. That'll do it I thinks to myself. Off goes ignition. in comes 13mm ratchet spanner and the earth bonding strap is tightened onto the gearbox.
Climb out smugly and instruct assistant to "fire her up" whilst confidently strolling off in the direction of the coffee.... So all that messing around was as simple as a loose earth strap, ain't it usually the way.
Got the front speakers ordered so that we can fit them into the new dash panel on Monday, got new headlight lenses coming so they can be changed whilst the front end is removed, forgot to mention that the three front panels (headlight surrounds and grille) are being sprayed on Monday, nice shiny paint for old Hymie.
Well just typing this has worn me out so I'm off to bed people, guess I'll be dreaming about screwing Hymers back together tonight.
Night all... Watch this space for more progress on Monday.
Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all.
Continuing saga of our Hymer 660S.
Ok Got the ply wood to make the dash panel 12mm thick marine grade, cut to seven feet by three feet. Laid the old dash panel on top to mark it out, noticed that what was left of it was approx 8mm so I think the new panel will be substantially better. Cut around my marking with a jigsaw and test fitted, great fit, so cut out holes for fresh air vents and front speakers. Fitted sound deadening material to underside of dash panel, marked out the fixing holes, and predrilled. Fitted panel onto a generous bead of very sticky sealer / filler and screwed down onto merc dash. Fitted new stainless steel nuts and bolts to the leading edge next to the windscreen and fitted the air vents and speakers. Tested stereo and found pathetic wiring to the unit, not even fused, and carried out required repairs. Stereo now sounds fantastic.
The three panels came back from the paint shop and are now refitted, the front of the Hymer is looking absolutely fantastic now, all new and shiny!!!
Driving the Hymer home was just great....All the squeaking and groaning had stopped, all the wall movement had stopped and the whole thing felt better to drive with noticeably less drafts coming from around the dash.
All we are waiting for now is the correct headlight lenses to arrive, although we can still use the MH with the LHD lights, and the carpet fitter. The carpet fitter has promised that he will come around on Thursday (tomorrow) evening with the carpet and fit it for us so that when we go away on Friday it will all be done..... Here's hoping...
So apart from redecorating the rear wall around the window, the paper tore off when I removed the black duck tape that had been used to cover up the bodge job on the back window, we are just about done with the repairs (he says hopefully) and we can start to polish it and use it.
I think I'm going to redecorate the rear wall with a slightly padded car headlining material because I cannot fin an exact match in vinyl paper to that which is already there, so I think it would be better to use a nice new material similar to the roof lining in the MH already. I would appreciate any comments from people before I do this.
So we are going to go away at the weekend for the first real test of the vehicle in anger, hope it's sunny or at least not too cold and wet.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Go for it Kands, your doing real well. 
B*gger the weather, get out there & enjoy!


----------



## 94940 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kands , may i say it was thourghly intresting reading you ups and downs with your hymer i have been toying with buying one from germany as well as getting a normal van converted too but that another story as im still undecieded. Best of look. Mark


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in responding.....
Many thanks for the nice comments, it makes it worthwhile.
Well more work has been completed and as of yesterday we now have a rather posh looking carpet installed into the Hymer, I'll be putting pics on as soon as I've taken some.
Went to Peterborough at the weekend and spent some time looking around for vans with Motorhomefacts stickers so I could say Hi.... Alas I didn't see any. Did I miss something? Was there an organised get together from this site? Will there be one again?
Anyway thanks for your kind words.
Keith


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*kands' hymer*

_  We picked up our "new" Hymer B694 on Friday and spent the long weekend travelling and getting to know our machine. Lots and lots of squeeks and rattles some of which we solved with sticky door insulation foam strips! However we did look under the dash to see if we have the same problem as you did Keith - quess what - WE DO! Ours is Fiat based - so it must be a common problem with both cabs. We have printed off all your messages and will keep them with us when we carry out our remedial repairs. Thank you so much for sharing the info.

We are first-timers and it was great to get the Hymer wave from vehicles travelling in the other direction - makes the time fly by!

We have also put up our Motorhomefacts disc and plan to attend the Newbury show on the Saturday. Hope to see some of you there.

 WE LOVE OUR MACHINE!! Let's hope it outlasts the both of us! 
Regards Jean  _


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jean
Well I must say that I am absolutely thrilled that all my efforts and information has been of some use to someone. You kinda think that you spend ages typing it all up and no-one reads it. Well I am pleased, however what you have is a fairly tough job on your hands. Do you intend to do it yourselves or will you have someone do it for you?
I assume that the actual fixing of the cab front panel to the base vehicle must be a very similar operation whichever base vehicle is used, not too many ways to skin a cat.....
If you need any assistance please feel free to get in touch, I could even be persuaded to do it for you, for a realistic consideration, now that I've finished ours (oh yes the carpet is in and it looks fantastic, pictures soon). 
We went out and about in Hymer at the weekend just to "wear in" the new carpet, just day trips and picnics under the awning, but it was great fun, looking forward to going to Peterborough this weekend, to an adult only site just to see how the old boy performs, Hymer that is... If anyone fancies meeting up this weekend let me know and we can arrange something.
We are going to buy a new sink / hob combination and relaminate the worktop next so watch out for that episode folks.
Keith


----------

